# My battle with Corelogic



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello,

I've been a Corelogic vendor for about 5 years over 2 periods of time.

My first rodeo with them was in 2007 and we were so busy, making so much money, we didn't put their invoices into an accounting program. I was working around the clock and our staff was crazy busy. I wasn't very smart about how I ran things in hindsight. We sent them an invoice through their internal system and assumed they would pay it. Haha.

When we stopped working with them, we starting looking at invoices submitted vs invoices paid and I realized they owed me about 100k. We eventually settled with them and returned. With Chuck M. in charge, I thought things would be different. 

My second rodeo, we did everything as we should have. Every invoice was input into QB, every work order was saved, all good record keeping was done.

Chuck died last year. Immediately, we saw issues but none were very painful. Aggravating, yes, but nothing that hurt my bottom line too much. I chalked it up to the cost of business and pushed those angry feelings about bull**** adjustments, charge backs deep deep down.

So we stopped working for them in April right about the time that WF did their big audit. We suffered about 30k in chargebacks and 99% of them were bull****. We also suffered about 30k in "adjustments" like, "after further review, even though we agreed to 90 cu yds, we think its 30 and therefore were withholding 60 yds worth from your check.

If you have worked with Corelogic, their appeal process goes like this:
1) fill out a form, write a summary, email it to someone
2) they respond, "denied".

I filed about 70 liens against their properties. The liens total about 40k worth of work.

Just now, I got a summons to appear in court. Corelogic's attorneys are requesting a restraining order and injunction on filing more liens. Luckily, I've already filed all the liens I need to file.

Since Corelogic and us parted ways, I've replaced them with lots of other clients but I'm finding the same bull**** is everywhere. (MCS, MSI, your next). My cashflow is upside down about 50k. My receivables are about 80k. I really don't have the money to spend on an attorney for a losing effort.

I have contacted attorneys. They see a list of 400 items, each less than $1000, the list of forms, photos, correspondence and they say no way. Not worth their time and economically unfeasible.

I have written the Colo Attorney General and they wrote back that they will keep it on file in case more complaints like mine come in but until then, they have bigger fish to fry.

I'm down right now. Part of me isn't too worried because if they sue me, I'm not worth very much. I'm just very discouraged.

I love doing this business when it works they way it's supposed to. It's very gratifying to take a piece of crap house and clean it up and make good money doing it. Collecting the money is the #1 killer in this business.

I'll keep you updated with my battle.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! I wish this were the exception not the rule but the truth is Corelogic is one of the best there is to work for. 

We are in a similar situation with the nationals and have made a decision to STOP working for nationals. It just doesn't work. The system is broken and there are a million ways they can get out of paying.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Foothills,

We felt your pain 2-3 yrs ago. Keep your resolve and be prepared to hire a "contract" lawyer since the "adjustments" break their own contracts and you will prevail. Every home you put a lien on will not be sold (each State may be different) and the Service Company will have to pay out of pocket for maintenance. 

Write them a certified letter stating you will release the liens upon payment. All the Service CompanyC wants is to get the house to market as soon as its eligible so they will pay. Also, 

CONTACT THE MEDIA for a human relations story. They eat this BS up. CONTACT your State Senator and Congressman 

GO GET THE BASTURDS


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Call that HuffPo writer, hes looking for stories. 


Foothills that sucks a big one, I hope you get all your hard earned money. 

And if any one needed further proof that this industry is a dead end road.
I'm so glad I'm out of it. I saw the writing on the wall in 09 and made like a shepherd.
I got the flock out.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

WOW! man if I had that much money floating...I'd be filing bankruptcy.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> WOW! man if I had that much money floating...I'd be filing bankruptcy.


If I had that much money floating, I'd be holding hostages!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

RServant said:


> If I had that much money floating, I'd be holding hostages!


A properly executed lien does just that. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I filed about 70 liens against their properties. The liens total about 40k worth of work.
> 
> Just now, I got a summons to appear in court. Corelogic's attorneys are requesting a restraining order and injunction on filing more liens. Luckily, I've already filed all the liens I need to file.
> 
> ...


If they would have done more than robo stamp your denial emails, they would not be at this point and in court.
I doubt CL are sending their legal boys down in the corporate jet. You will probably get the local hacks who are like you, just in a suit. FYI, their attorneys also see lists, the docs, the paper piles. These are not cases that they argue well. Most likely if they push it in front of the judge, they will need some confirmation from a QC/outside vendor that the work was substandard or incomplete, maybe some provable fraud. 
I learned a long time ago that nothing is either as good or as bad as it first seems.


----------



## WTH (Mar 23, 2013)

Please keep us informed on this. Thank you for posting up.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a Corelogic vendor for about 5 years over 2 periods of time.
> 
> ...


Knock knock...
you need to contact [email protected]'m copting you text to someone I work with ....


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

*Update*

Hey everyone, I'm moving out of this industry, or trying so I haven't been active in awhile.

Here is my update on what happened with this.

1) We liened about 70 properties. 
2) Corelogic hires a local law firm. 
3) Law firm files an emergency motion to dismiss. 
4) Court agrees to a same day hearing. Corelogic's attorney attends. I hadn't even been served with a notice yet.
5) Court combines all 70 liens into one complaint, issues a restraining order against my company to stop filing liens. Also demands that I release all liens immediately. Again, this happens without me even being notified so I can attend.
6) We release all liens.
7) Scurry off with tail between legs.

There you go. If someone yells indignantly that this is not legal, I don't like it but a judge approved all this. Bad **** happens all the time and it happened to me.

We are kissing off all of our A/R with Corelogic. We are hoping not to get sued for attorney fees. The lawyer told me that have put upwards of 200 hours of billable time into this. If this happens, well, I don't want to go there.

How is this all possible? Umpteen years ago, I was staring down the great recession and I was offered a chance to make killer money if only I would sign this contract. Julian promised nobody ever had a problem with Corelogic so I had nothing to worry about. The other CL vendor in Denver confirmed it. For years we had no problems.

Anyhow, if you work for Corelogic, Safeguard, MCS, you have signed a contract stating they can backcharge you whenever they want, how much they want. They are in charge of all appeals so they can blanket deny everything. They can withhold this money from future checks. You may not lien or sue them in any court, small claims or otherwise. I have not worked for LPS, 5 Bro, FAS so I can't comment on their contracts. I would be surprised to learn that LPS or FAS don't have similar working.

In the back of my mind, I thought, "**** them", do it anyhow. I can always file bankruptcy for my company. But then, I thought I was smarter before this all happened. Who is to say they can't figure out how to sue the officers of a corporation?

My belief in small contractors in court was low due to bad experiences in small claims. I now believe you have no chance what so ever in any ou


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

What else I learned:

If your working within a national contract and want to get out. You need a strategy. This is from my experience with getting out from SG and MCS.

First of all, don't quit, don't get fired.

You need to slowly reduce your workload so that you have been paid as much as possible before your relationship ends.

If you say, I quit, then you set in motion some pretty crappy items. 

1) For starters, you stop getting paid. They withhold everything due to you for 90 days.
2) They do an audit of your work. They assign a team to figure out how they can rape you as much as possible. This part is excruciating. Getting emails nonstop about how they only see 1 door lock, not 2, installed on a property. You look it up, see that they are wrong, send them an email with photos. They ignore you. Getting pissed off a lot here.
3) After the audit, they will tell they owe you zero.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Property Preservation. Or goodbye to it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You are probably sick of the bs and ready to put it all behind you, so Godspeed. I will say it isn't like that everywhere. I have been in courtrooms in multiple states on payment issues and I can tell you that a lot of judges have no idea what Property Preservation is, and won't simply jump to the tune of some Ohio/Florida/Texas firm that sends their flunky over with a one sided contract. If it were me, once I got over being pissed, I would be back down at the courthouse filing a motion to reinstate. No service, no appearance by you, no rebuttal, eh, that won't fly. But, you really need to spend some of the money you will be getting back on an attorney who knows the right judge and how to proceed.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow this **** is scary! I beginning to think it`s true that this industry is going hit a wall. I`m to the point I have no cash flow and live pay check to pay check. Haven`t been any problems with charge back yet. I think I would close my doors if this happen to me!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> What else I learned:
> 
> If your working within a national contract and want to get out. You need a strategy. This is from my experience with getting out from SG and MCS.
> 
> ...



Very valuable info for the newbs and FNGs. 




STARBABY said:


> Wow this **** is scary! I beginning to think it`s true that this industry is going hit a wall. I`m to the point I have no cash flow and live pay check to pay check. Haven`t been any problems with charge back yet. I think I would close my doors if this happen to me!




GET OUT WHILE YOU STILL CAN. Wrack your brain over time to figure out a new game plan...... AWAY from P&P.
Living paycheck to paycheck is pretty much already broke, you just haven't admitted it to yourself yet.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> What else I learned:
> 
> If your working within a national contract and want to get out. You need a strategy. This is from my experience with getting out from SG and MCS.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I am not sure how I would have handled this, but I am sure it would have been a breaking news story.


----------

